# Question about pygmy terms



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course now I can not find the post, but there was a thread talking about pygmy with an aguira (sp) coloring not being show quality....What does that mean? What coloring is that?

I also was curious about breed standards. I also noticed that there has been white goats that when describing their coloring, are called caramel. I am curious, because I have a white goat, but my pygmy looks like a buckskin or caramel color, so I have no idea what to call her - so confused! :roll: 

Thanks in advance! 

This is the same doe that was bred to my white buck this weekend..... wonder what colors we are going to get, as her brother is a beautiful frosted brown!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Agouti is the color pattern that looks like the goat is speckled in shades of gray. Not sure what post you are referring to with the doe being specified as not show worthy - I will look for it and see if I can find out what was the reason.

As to the white goats. IF it is a purbred pgymy and is "white" but has black stockings and a black dorsal stripe it is considered a light or white carmel. THere is no such thing as a white pygmy. A white nigerian yes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok, that makes sense regarding the color pattern. So if it is "frosted" all over the body and ears are frosted, that is NOT considered Agouti?

I am just curious. If a registration says carmel on a Nigerian, but it is actually white - is this a problem??

Thank you for the info Stacy - Man this gets darn confusing!

LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

NPGA breed standard
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... andard.pdf

color chart
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... _chart.asp

examples of colors
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... amples.asp

I will work on the Nigerian dwarf colors - I have it at home but not here at work


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

My understanding is that agouti is considered OK for Pygmies, but it's a fault for Nigerians. Nigerians can be roan, which looks very similar to agouti and I'm not even sure how to tell the difference.

I think the colors on the registration papers are often a little bit off in Nigerians because the colors change so much as they grow. 

I agree it is very confusing!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think 2 of my pygmy's are agouti's. At least from what the example shows.

My pygmy daisy looks just like the one pictured. And my wether is brown like it. Well, I will have you all look at it when I get them posted!

Thanks Again


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you pronounce it (a goo tee) or (a gow tee)??


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i think 'goo', at least that is what i have always heard...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's pronounced' A GOO TEE'......And Stacey is right..there is no such thing as a solid white pygmy....Nigerian Dwarfs yes....A white pygmy MUST have dark facial stripes and a dark stripe down the length of their back as well as dark vertical stripes on their legs to the knee. This is called a carmel....light carmel being the above said and medium carmel being like my Tilly...in my sig...dark carmel is almost a chocolate color with even darker markings.

Agouti looks like my Bootsie and my Dolly...also pictured in my sig. Angel has a Gold ND/Pygmy dam and Hank is her sire....she is pure white so she has more Nd in her than pygmy. Agouti's are not a fault in pygmies...it is strictly a color pattern and is a fault in ND as then there COULD be confusion as to the breed if they are not registard...Most agouti...light or dark almost always have frosted ears and muzzles and black boots.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! That has cleared up alot of things for me.

I had another dumb question - and just as fast as it came in - it left again! Guess it was not important.

Oh - just remembered. I heard somewhere that you can not give a goat a bath because they will get phnemonea, yet, I have read about them having a bath before shows... any suggestions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

link to a artical and charts on nigerian dwarf color genetics

http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my goats get sprayed down during the hot days. I never once had one get pneumonia from it. 

Many people bath their goats - I don't know where you got that information.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is just what a friend said. I have a buck that is pure white, that is a MESS! and I would like to clean up one that had that case of the runs (not sure why except maybe to much grain!) I took a warm damp cloth to her, but she needs a bit more. I was just scared of making them sick.

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as long as you dont' shock them with extream cold right on their chest if they are REALLY HOT then you should be fine.

If they are REALLY HOT start with the legs and then the back then the belly and then the chest. This will slowly cool them off without causing them any issues.

Not another thing to do is to use luke warm water by using a bucket to start the cooling off process.

Not sure how hot it is there though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is darn cold here! I would have to bring them into the bathroom to give them a bath and then leave them in there until they are completely dry - hubby would be so happy with that....LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah well then that is the opposite issue. Making sure they are good and dry before returning to the cooler weather. 

not a hard thing to do - bathroom tends to be a disaster afterwards though - kind of like after guys take a shower though.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

you can use the hair dryer on just 'warm', too. it might freak them for a bit, but you can reassure them. just be really sure they are really dry before going back out.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going to post some Pygmy links but it looks like Stacey got them posted...

Before a show, I always bathe my goaties; I usually do it on a warm day, or bring them in bathe them and dry them completely before putting them back outside; as a dog groomer (currently), I can simply bring them to the clinic where I work to do it...cracks everyone up!!!


----------

